# channel tunnel shut on wednesday pm



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

received an email from channel tunnel,telling us that on wendsday between 4pm and 6pm the tunnel is closed to allow the olympic torch to travel,were of on wendsday,short notice or wat,
have they just decided to change the route.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

looks like they're doing something there

http://www.bbc.co.uk/torchrelay/day61

but that's been planned for months....


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Blimey! 
All the fuss they make about LPG having to be shut off, no little pilot light lit on your 'frig, etc and yet they're gonna have a great big gas powered naked flame - no doubt accompanied by the back up vehicle carrying the "Mother flame"* ?! :roll: :lol: :lol: 

* I'm convinced that's actually just a bloke with a box of Swan Vestas . . . 8)


----------

